# Any non english songs you like.



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

just interested in seeing if you listen to other songs.

so here a few i like.





and after coming back from my holiday in panama i started to listen to spanish music.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

I had my speakers muted but still clicked play and watched them all the way through :/


----------



## JoeNobody (Feb 21, 2010)

The French do some great hip-hop (sorry, can't make the videos show properly...)














I'm also partial to a bit of Dutch hip-hop:


















Can't understand a word of it though... :lol:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)




----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Most of Rammstein songs but this is my fav:






No as heavy as all their other songs, but an amazing song:


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Voyage, voyage by Desireless gets my vote


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Liked it when it came out , old I know . 99 red balloons


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Rammstein kick butt! I love that industrial metal sound.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Another vote for Ohne Dich by Rammstein.

Kuolema Tekee Taiteilijan by Nightwish is a great power metal ballad, sung in Finnish.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

electrica salsa by orff was a hit here around 87


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Beethoven's 9th Symphony "Europa"

Try and trump that.....


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

anything by Runrig is good ...cant understand a word of it but good tunes none the less :thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I know its following a theme of sorts but I do like this one as well as the others already posted.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

I only understand a tiny bit of it, but everyone i know (white, black & inbetween) loves this






The original which Dr. Dre sampled from on 'What's the difference' 





:thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

DesertDog said:


> Beethoven's 9th Symphony "Europa"
> 
> Try and trump that.....


l once nearly managed to trump Happy Birthday without following through.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

rammstein, lol that brings back memories. back in my slipknot days.


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> Danza Kuduro - Fast And Furious 5 (Velozes e Furiosos 5) - YouTube


lol just realised thats one of the tracks i downloaded from when i was in panama.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Got a few Rammstein albums, very good band actually. 

Also, got a few Norweigan black metal albums that aren't English. Like the early Dimmu Borgir albums.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

This was good in it's day -






Also the original Icelandic "Birthday" was rather good, but it all went downhill from there.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Most of Rammsteins stuff is entertaining and also a few by a band called Finntroll.


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

DesertDog said:


> Beethoven's 9th Symphony "Europa"
> 
> Try and trump that.....


Easy peasy.....






Underneath all that makeup Diana is kinda nice too. :thumb:

Gypsy Kings too, dunno if they were big over there:


----------



## Smurf. (Nov 22, 2011)

Latvian band called Brainstorm are worth a listen ... U2 type of band. I really enjoyed there music when I stayed in Riga ...


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)




----------

